# Pad Recommendation



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for some new pads as I have no idea where my Quantum pads have got to.
I have a few CG HEX pads and LC HT pads, so which other ones would you recommend please.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I only use scholl pads . Always had great results with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Looking for some new pads as I have no idea where my Quantum pads have got to.
> I have a few CG HEX pads and LC HT pads, so which other ones would you recommend please.


Dave take a look at the Uro fibre pads from i2Detailing mate:thumb: they can be used with any compound and polish:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I recomend the meguiars microfiber system, thats the cutting pad and microfiber compound used together. 
I take it your using a DA?


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

honestly i recommend to use only Rupes pads


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As mick said, try uro fibres and the uro cell/tech foams too. Excellent pads


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

chongo said:


> dave take a look at the uro fibre pads from i2detailing mate:thumb: They can be used with any compound and polish:thumb:


^^ this.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

chongo said:


> Dave take a look at the Uro fibre pads from i2Detailing mate:thumb: they can be used with any compound and polish:thumb:


Do they work well with a last step ultra fine polish? Without leaving hazing or any marks?


----------

